# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Τελαμών [Telamon]

## dk

Tελαμων

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9576

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9577

----------


## JIMMARG75

Μια βόλτα στο Πέραμα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68377

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68378

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68379

----------


## Leo

Τελάμων, για τον Τasos@@@, πλησιάζει το *Πέραμα* 12.12.09

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Τελάμων, για τον Τasos@@@, πλησιάζει το *Πέραμα* 12.12.09


Επ!...καποιος εκανε εξορμηση χωρις να με παρει μαζι?χεχεχε...Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ Leo να'σαι καλα! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

TΕΛΑΜΩΝ η δευτερη αμφιδρωμη παντοφλα της σαλαμινος μετα την ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68936


Για τους TSS APOLLON & tasos @@@

----------


## pantelis2009

καλημέρα σε όλους. Ας δούμε το Τελαμών την ημέρα που έκανε το Πρωτοπόρος IV το πρώτο του ταξίδι και ο Cap. Σωτήρης έλεγε τα καλοτάξιδα στον Cap. Βαγγέλη

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαμός εχθές στη Σαλαμίνα που βούλιαξε απο κόσμο. 10 αμφίπλωρα δούλευαν συνεχώς και γέμιζαν στο 5λεπτο για να βγάλουν τον κόσμο. Το Τελαμών μόλις έχει αναχωρήση απο Παλούκια και μία κοντινή της γέφυρας, Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Razz:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95308

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95309

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή Χρόνια σου Πολλά ! Οι επιθυμίες σου ευχές μου... 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99775

----------


## pantelis2009

To Τελαμών, αυτή τη στιγμή ......το παλαιότερο (10 χρονών) :Surprised: , σε ένα δρομολόγιο του στις 07/12/2010.
 Χαρισμένη σε Leo, BEN BRUCE, TASOS@@@, costaser, IONIAN STAR, Chiotis, xara, GameManiacGR αι όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 52 07-12-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω πολυ Παντελη,υπεροχη φοτο !!!  :Cool:

----------


## Tasos@@@

*Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία ενός από τα αγαπημένα μου αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας.Να'σαι καλα Παντελή σ΄ευχαριστω πάρα πολυ!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Για το φίλο Tasos@@@ που του αρέσει. Το Τελαμών είναι το μοναδικό στην Ελλάδα αμφίπλωρο που έχει μόνο 2 προπέλες διαγώνια, όλα τα άλλα έχουν 4.Φωτο απο την συντήρηση του στις 06/05/2010 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Χαρισμένες επείσης σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Wink: 

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 01 06-05-2010.jpg

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 02 06-05-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ στις 10-05-2012 έχει τελειώσει με τη 2ετία του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και ο Cpt. Σωτήρης έχει βάλει ρότα για τη βάση του, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 62 10-05-2012.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ο Τελαμων στην Σαλαμινα στις 25/10/2012 !!
ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ 25-10-2012 (49).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή γνωρίζεις μήπως σε ποιό ναυπηγείο έχει κατασκευαστεί ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι το πρώτο αμφίπλωρο που κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και το πρώτο απο τους εργολάβους Βασίλη Φράτη και Λάκη Μιχαήλ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστώ Παντελή.

Μιας και το _ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ_ ήταν το πρώτο αμφίπλωρο που κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, ας αναφέρουμε στο θέμα του ότι στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο κατασκευάστηκαν τα επόμενα χρόνια (μαζί με το ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ) άλλα _29_ ακόμα αμφίπλωρα. Αριθμός εκπληκτικός βέβαια αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι όλα τα αμφίπλωρα που έχουν κατασκευαστεί μέχρι σήμερα σε διάφορα ναυπηγεία στην χώρα μας, ανέρχονται στα _58_, τα μισά δηλαδή και παραπάνω, _30_, έχουν κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

----------


## leo85

Τελαμών στης 6-11-2011 στην Σαλαμίνα.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 6-11-2011.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη του Περάματος βρίσκεται από σήμερα το πρωί το πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εκτός δρομολογίων το _ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ_, που έχει δέσει σε μία "περίεργη στο μάτι" θέση για να δημιουργηθούν πόρτες - ανοίγματα στα πλαινά ώστε να μπορεί να δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή του Ρίου.

Να το δούμε σήμερα στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή, στην ίδια θέση που κατελάμβανε τα είκοσι περίπου τελευταία χρόνια το (να ζήσουμε να το θυμόμαστε) _ΜΑΡΘΑ_. 

IMG_0199.jpg___IMG_0293.jpg

----------


## Marios97

Θα έρθει στο Ρίο το ΤΕΛΑΜΟΝ αν είναι σίγουρο τότε μπορείτε να μου πείτε πότε θα έρθει?

----------


## leo85

Φθινόπωρο και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Marios97

Το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί έχει πάει για επισκευή ο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Α και γιατί υπάρχει μία εκδοχή να κοπεί από τώρα αν δεν πάρει παράταση μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου  αν κοπεί από τώρα ο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Α μήπως έρθει από τώρα ο ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ  και το αντικαταστήσει γιατί δεν βγαίνουν οι βάρδιες με 10 πλοία που έχουμε τώρα στο Ρίο-Αντίρριο

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν θα γίνει η αλλαγή θα έλθει και το Τελαμών στο Ρίο και θα είμαι μαζί του.
Ας δούμε 2 φωτο απο την κατασκευή και το άνοιγμα των 2 πλάγιων πορτών που έγινε, πώς ήταν στις 15/06 και στις 22/06.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 124 22-06-2014.jpgΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 123 15-06-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καλωσόρισες Σαλαμίνιε ανταποκριτή,σου ευχόμαστε καλά ταξίδια στη παρέα του nautilia.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά στον Cpt. Σωτήρη που γιορτάζει σήμερα. Καλά ταξίδια σε αυτόν και το πλήρωμα του.
Το Τελαμών στις 24-04-2014 βγαίνει σιγά-σιγά στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη και εγώ δεν χάνω την ευκαιρία να το φωτογραφίζω.
(*αν και σε όχι σωστό σημείο*) :Apologetic: 
Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 112 24-04-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Τελαμών μετά τη νυχτερινή βάρδια που είχε, πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και με τους κατασκευαστές Φράτη & Κοτσέλη ετοιμάζουν τους πίρους που ασφαλίζουν τους καταπέλτες λόγο Ρίο.

----------


## andria salamis

αφιερωμένη στον παντελή.

DSC_0018.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Τελαμών τοποθετήθηκαν διαμάντια (όπως λέγονται) στις άγκυρες και μπήκαν υδραυλικοί πίροι στους καταπέλτες.
Σήμερα το μεσημέρι κατά τις 14.00 μ.μ που τελείωσε με τις εργασίες, επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια. 
Και δύο φωτο από τις εργασίες που έγιναν.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 126 08-10-2014.jpg ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 127 08-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Τελαμών τώρα κάνει τα τελευταία του δρομολόγια για τη σεζόν στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα και θα σταματήσει κατά τις 22.00 μ.μ. Κατά τις 01.00 π.μ δηλαδή τα χαράματα θα ξεκινήσει για να πάει στο Ρίο, που στις 01/11/2014 θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Ρίου - Αντίρριου και εγώ θα είμαι μαζί του σε αυτό το ταξίδι. :Fat:

----------


## apost

> Το Τελαμών τώρα κάνει τα τελευταία του δρομολόγια για τη σεζόν στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα και θα σταματήσει κατά τις 22.00 μ.μ. Κατά τις 01.00 π.μ δηλαδή τα χαράματα θα ξεκινήσει για να πάει στο Ρίο, που στις 01/11/2014 θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Ρίου - Αντίρριου και εγώ θα είμαι μαζί του σε αυτό το ταξίδι.


  Φίλε Παντελή πιστεύω να σε δούμε και εμείς

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν θα κάτσω πολύ. Το Σάββατο το μεσημέρι περίπου θα φύγω, γιατί πρέπει να πάω Κόρινθο. Άμα μπορείς έλα στο Τελαμών όταν φτάσει, να τα πούμε.

----------


## kalypso

Αντε σε περιμένουμε!καλο ταξίδι να έχετε!

----------


## kalypso

Μόλις διέσχισε τον Ισθμό το Τελαμων και στην έξοδο βρίσκεται το Πανορμίτης...ελπιζω ο φίλος παντελης να κατάφερε να βγάλει φωτο μιας και ήδη εχει ξημερώσει!

----------


## kalypso

σημερινή άφιξη στο Ρίο Πατρών
DSC_0775.jpgDSC_0777.jpgDSC_0780.jpgDSC_0782.jpgDSC_0785.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> σημερινή άφιξη στο Ρίο Πατρών
> DSC_0775.jpgDSC_0777.jpgDSC_0780.jpgDSC_0782.jpgDSC_0785.jpg


ομορφες φωτο,εγω περιμενα τον Πανορμιτη στην σαλαμινα,για λιγο εχασα το αποπλου του Αγ Νικολαος Λ,

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά από πολύ καιρό έζησα πάλι αυτή την υπέροχη εμπειρία του διάπλου του Ισθμού της Κορίνθου.
Για κάποιον που δεν είναι του ναυτικού σιναφιού, ο διάπλους του Ισθμού, δεν είναι εύκολο να γίνει αλλά είναι μία υπέροχη εμπειρία, που χαράζεται στη μνήμη σου με χρυσά γράμματα. Αφού μαζευτήκαμε όλοι το ταξίδι ξεκίνησε από τα Παλούκια στις 01.25 π.μ. Υπέροχοι πλοιοκτήτες, υπέροχο πλήρωμα και ένας υπέροχος καιρός, όλα συνέθεταν ότι θα περνούσαμε και εμείς υπέροχα. 
Διαφορετικά συναισθήματα λαμβάνεις όταν περάσεις τον Ισθμό ημέρα, διαφορετικά τη νύχτα και διαφορετικά με το ξημέρωμα. Εχθές με το Τελαμών από τις 05.30 π.μ που είχαμε επικοινωνήσει με το κανάλι 11 του Ισθμού και αφού δόθηκαν όλα τα στοιχεία του πλοίου, ήλθε η πιλοτίνα με τον ταμία κατά στις 06.10 π.μ. Αφού πλήρωσαν το αντίτιμο, κατέβηκε ο ταμίας και ασφαλίστηκε πάλι ο καταπέλτης από τους ναύτες του πλοίο, ξεκινήσαμε το πέρασμα.
Ώρα 06.35 π.μ και έχει χαράξει αρκετά. Ο Ισθμός εκτός από το πρώτο φως της ημέρας, φωτίζεται και από τα φώτα που υπάρχουν μέσα σε αυτόν. Μία πανδαισία χρωμάτων και συναισθημάτων επικρατούν μέσα στα 6346 μέτρα που είναι το μήκος του Ισθμού.
Δεν σταματάς να χαζεύεις , να φωτογραφίζεις και να γυρνάς το πλοίο πάνω – κάτω, αριστερά και δεξιά για να μην σου ξεφύγει τίποτε.
Όμως όλα τα ωραία κάποτε τελειώνουν. Έτσι τελείωσε και ο Ισθμός και βγήκαμε στην Ποσειδωνία, εκεί ήταν αραγμένο και μας περίμενε το νεότευκτο της εταιρείας το Πανορμίτης το οποίο επέστρεφε στη Σαλαμίνα. 
Τα χρώματα στον ουρανό που ξημέρωνε ήταν υπέροχα, η Κόρινθος και το Λουτράκι σκεπασμένα με την πρωινή πάχνη…έδειχναν διαφορετικά. Ο καιρός κάλμα με 2-3 μποφόρ μόνο αέρα από πρίμα, με τον ήλιο να αρχίζει να ζεσταίνει την ατμόσφαιρα και με εναλλαγές στον καιρό, μία ήλιο μία συννεφιά η ώρα περνούσε ευχάριστα μέσα στη γέφυρα του Τελαμών. Κατά τις 13.15 μ.μ και λίγο πριν τον Ψαθόπυργο συναντήσαμε το Θεοτόκος που πήγαινε για Σαλαμίνα μετά το τέλος των δρομολογίων του στο Ρίο. Τα σφυρίγματα ήταν αναπόφευκτα για το χαιρετισμό και λίγο αργότερα φτάσαμε στο Ρίο στις 02.35 μ.μ. 
Εκεί μας περίμενε η φίλη kalypso και η φωτογραφική της μηχανή πήρε …..φωτιά. Αφού ήπιαμε μερικές μπύρες και φωτογράφησε και τα υπόλοιπα που σιγά-σιγά φτάνανε στο Ρίο, την ξενάγησα στο Τελαμών και ελπίζω να της άρεσε.
Η μέρα έκλεισε με φαγοπότι και κρασάκι με τους πλοιοκτήτες, καπεταναίους και πλήρωμα από το Τελαμών και το Θεομήτωρ.
Μέσω του Nautilia.gr θέλω να τους ευχαριστήσω όλους και πιστεύω όταν έλθει ο καιρός που θα επιστρέψει…να γίνει το ίδιο.  
1η φωτο: ώρα 01.50 π.μ. έχοντας περάσει από Ψυτάλλεια με φόντο το Ικόνιο.
2η φωτο: ώρα 04.45 π.μ. πλησιάζοντας στον Ισθμό. 
3η φωτο: ώρα 06.10 π.μ. σταματημένη στον Ισθμό με την πιλοτίνα να φέρνει τον ταμία.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 131 31-10-2014.jpg ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 132 31-10-2014.jpg ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 133 31-10-2014.jpg 
Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες φωτο και βίντεο μέσα από τον Ισθμό.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> σημερινή άφιξη στο Ρίο Πατρών
> DSC_0775.jpgDSC_0777.jpgDSC_0780.jpgDSC_0782.jpgDSC_0785.jpg


Yπέροχες φωτό και των δυό σας .....Κ Κalypso είχε βόριά στη Πάτρα?

----------


## kalypso

πολύ όμορφη η περιγραφή σου φίλε Παντελή και φαντάζομαι ακόμα πιο όμορφη η εμπειρία να κάνεις ενα τέτοιο ταξίδι και μάλιστα με αμφίπλωρο...μερικές φωτογραφίες απο την "μία από τις δύο καρδιές" του πλοίου...το μηχανοστάσιο
DSC_0822.jpgDSC_0819.jpgDSC_0818.jpgDSC_0812.jpgDSC_0810.jpg

----------


## kalypso

και μερικές ακόμα από το μηχανοστάσιο
DSC_0811.jpgDSC_0809.jpgDSC_0813.jpgDSC_0815.jpgDSC_0816.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

μπράβο και στους δυο,για την προσφορά σας,όμορφες εικόνες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πολύ καλή παρέα που είχα στη γέφυρα του Τελαμών, και το πέρασμα του Ισθμού ξεκινά.
Η εναλλαγές των χρωμάτων, του ύψους και του φάρδους του Ισθμού πραγματικά δεν σε αφήνουν να κάτσεις σε μία μεριά.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 130 31-10-2014.jpg ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 136 31-10-2014.jpg ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 137 31-10-2014.jpg ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 138 31-10-2014.jpg ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 139 31-10-2014.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα μοναδικες φωτο Παντελη & βεβαια εμπειρια που δεν εχουν την τυχη να την ζησουν πολλοι

----------


## pantelis2009

Πέρασε ήδη ένας χρόνος από τότε που κατέβηκα στο Ρίο και κανένας φίλος δεν ανέβασε μία φωτο του από εκεί.
Την Παρασκευή 30/10 έχει νυχτερινή βάρδια και το Σάββατο 31/10/2015 και ώρα 15.00 μ.μ. το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει από το Ρίο για να επιστρέψει στη Σαλαμίνα. Θα είναι το πρώτο που θα ανοίξει .......το χορό τις επιστροφής των αμφιπλώρων για Σαλαμίνα. Καλή επιστροφή σε όλα.
Εδώ το Τελαμών στις 31/10/2014 όταν είχαμε φτάσει στο Ρίο.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-187-31-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Τελαμών ξεκίνησε και αυτό πρι 1,5 περίπου ώρα επιστρέφοντας στη Σαλαμίνα, κλείνοντας τον κύκλο όσων πρέπει να επιστρέψουν. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά από 45 μέρες ακινησία σήμερα το ωραίο Τελαμών έπιασε δουλειά. Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και καλές γιορτές σε όλο το πλήρωμα.
Εδώ πλέοντας στον Κορινθιακό για Ρίο. 

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-183-31-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Τελαμών την Δευτέρα 11/04/2016 θα βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ενώ το AIS του το δείχνει δεμένο στα Παλούκια, εμείς ξέρουμε από το προηγούμενο ποστ ότι το πλοίο βρίσκεται από τη Δευτέρα στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή για την συντήρηση του, η οποία θα κρατήσει μέχρι τις 19/04. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους. Ορίστε και η απόδειξη. :Fat:  

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-192-14-04-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Τελαμών τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και εχθές κατά τις 11.30 π.μ επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## andria salamis

Το Τελαμών,σε ενα δρομολόγιο,Παλούκια Πέραμα.
DSC_8600.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το Τελαμών,σε ενα δρομολόγιο,Παλούκια Πέραμα.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174492


_Ομορφη νυχτερινη ληψη!!!_

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη νυχτερινή από το φίλο Αδριανό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως είχα γράψει εδώ "Για να δούμε ποιο πλοίο θα φύγει από Σαλαμίνα και θα πάει να αντικαταστήσει τη γέφυρα Αγία Μαύρα της Λευκάδας.
Το Φανερωμένη που είχε πάει το 2011-12 απ' ότι άκουσα ....τα τσούγκρισαν (μάλλον στην τιμή), οπότε δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές εναλλακτικές ή το Τελαμών ή το Μιχαήλ Ν. ΄Δευτέρα - Τρίτη θα ξέρουμε."
Χθες το βράδυ μου ήρθε η πληροφορία ότι τελικά θα πάει το Τελαμών. Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα φύγει από Σαλαμίνα στις 24/06 και θα πιάσει δουλειά στις 26/06, οπότε μάλλον εκείνη την ημέρα θα φύγει από Λευκάδα και η πλωτή γέφυρα Αγία Μαύρα.
Αυτό θα ήταν υπέροχο ταξίδι ....αλλά δυστυχώς έχω....γιατρούς. :Uncomfortableness:  
Εδώ το Τελαμών την ώρα που περνούσαμε τον Ισθμό για Ρίο το 2014. Καλή συνέχεια στο υπέροχο πλήρωμα.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-148-31-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά οι πληροφορίες από τον Cpt. Σωτήρη λένε ότι θα φύγει την Τρίτη στις 21/06. Καλή συνέχεια στο υπέροχο πλήρωμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έφυγε πριν περίπου 1 1/2 ώρα το Τελαμών από τα Παλούκια για  Λευκάδα. Αυτή την ώρα πέρασε από Φανερωμένη - Πάχη και κατευθύνεται προς τον Ισθμό. 
Καλή διαμονή στη Λευκάδα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Υπέροχο Τελαμών εκτελώντας χρεη γέφυρας στη Λευκάδα. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο. 

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-194-22-06-2016-ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑ.jpg

----------


## a.molos

DSCN4529.jpgΕκδρομή και μπάνιο σήμερα στην κοντινή μας Λευκάδα, όπου περνάς μέσω του αμφίπλωρου ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιά απορία που την έχω καιρό τώρα. Είτε τώρα στο ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ είτε στην μόνιμη πλωτή γέφυρα ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΥΡΑ, πληρώνεις κάποιο αντίτιμο για να περάσεις ??? Το ρωτάω γιατί ουσιαστικά η απόσταση που διανύεις είναι ελάχιστη.

----------


## apost

> Μιά απορία που την έχω καιρό τώρα. Είτε τώρα στο ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ είτε στην μόνιμη πλωτή γέφυρα ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΥΡΑ, πληρώνεις κάποιο αντίτιμο για να περάσεις ??? Το ρωτάω γιατί ουσιαστικά η απόσταση που διανύεις είναι ελάχιστη.


Όχι φίλε μου δεν πληρώνουν τίποτα !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ωραίο Τελαμών κάνοντας χρέη γέφυρας στη Λευκάδα. Βίντεο που ανέβασε στο you Tube o πλοιοκτήτης του και φίλος Σ. Μαυράκης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο Τελαμών κάνοντας τη γέφυρα στη Λευκάδα. Ευχαριστώ τον Cpt. Σωτήρη για τα ωραία του.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-195-07-07-2016-ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καταπληκτική εικόνα Παντελή !!! Τελικά αυτά τα drones κάνουν πολύ καλή δουλειά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μια βραδινή με το πλήρωμα να ...ρεμβάζει πλάι από τον καταπέλτη. Πλησιάζουν οι μέρες που θα έλθω ...βολτούλα.  :Watermelon: 

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-197-07-07-2016-ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑ.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε pantelis2009

----------


## andria salamis

> Και μια βραδινή με το πλήρωμα να ...ρεμβάζει πλάι από τον καταπέλτη. Πλησιάζουν οι μέρες που θα έλθω ...βολτούλα. 
> 
> ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-197-07-07-2016-ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑ.jpg


Γεια σου Παντελή,με τα ωραία σου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η πλωτή γέφυρα ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΥΡΑ βρίσκεται και πάλι στην θέση της (μετά τις εργασίες συντήρησης), και έτσι το _ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ_ αποδεσμεύτηκε και πριν λίγη ώρα ξεκίνησε από την Λευκάδα για την επιστροφή του στη Σαλαμίνα, έχοντας μάλιστα ως επιβάτες του εκλεκτούς φίλους !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια υπέροχη βόλτα από Σαλαμίνα - Λευκάδα με Ι.Χ και επιστροφή Λευκάδα - Σαλαμίνα με το υπέροχο Τελαμών παρέα με τον αδελφό και τον ανιψιό που μας έμεινε αξέχαστη. 
Το Τελαμών μετά από 1+ μήνα στη Λευκάδα έφερε εις πέρας την αποστολή του (αντικατέστησε την Π/Γ Αγία Μαύρα) και στις 26/07/2016 στις 13.00 μ.μ ξεκίνησε την επιστροφή του για να επιστρέψει στη βάση του. Ένα υπέροχο ταξίδι με υπέροχο πλήρωμα που κράτησε 24 ώρες (πηγαίναμε σιγά) για να περάσουμε πρωί από Ισθμό που μας περίμενε φίλος για να μας φωτογραφήσει. Τα είχα ρυθμίσει έτσι όλα...ώστε να βγει ένα ωραίο αποτέλεσμα. Θα το δείτε στα ποστ που θα ακολουθήσουν και ελπίζω να σας αρέσει. Ευχαριστώ πλοιοκτήτες, καπετάνιο και πλήρωμα για την υπέροχη βόλτα που μας χάρισαν.
Είναι το μοναδικό αμφίπλωρο που πέρασε μέσα από τα στενά της Λευκάδας για να βγει στη Λυγιά και δεν έκανε τον κύκλο. Το Σαλαμινία και το Φανερωμένη είχαν κάνει τον κύκλο.
Εδώ το Τελαμών 26/07/2016 στις 07.30 π.μ ανοίγοντας και πηγαίνοντας στην άκρη για να περάσουν τα κότερα.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-201-26-07-2016.jpg ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-205-26-07-2016.jpg ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-208-26-07-2016.jpg

----------


## meganisi

Πλέον Παντελή έγιναν κ συνεχίζουν να γίνονται έργα έκβαθυνσης του διάυλου... Ίσως ειναι ο λόγος που τα άλλα δύο πήγαν απο το γύρο....

----------


## manolisfissas

Ήταν τρεις μέρες όπου δεν θα τις ξεχάσω ποτέ, μου και γιαυτό θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον θείο μου όπου με πήρε μαζί του σε ένα τόσο όμορφο ταξίδι [Βόλτα].
Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω πλοιοκτήτες, καπετάνιο αλλά και πλήρωμα για την υπέροχη βόλτα που μας κάνανε. 
Εδώ βλέπουμε τον ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ να περιμένει με ακουμπισμένο καταπέλτη επάνω στο ντοκ περιμένοντας να περάσουν τα κοτεράκια για να ξανά μπει στην θέση του.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-26-7-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η γέφυρα Αγία Μαύρα άνοιξε στις 13.00 μ.μ και το ταξίδι της επιστροφής του Τελαμών άρχισε μέσα στα στενά κανάλια της Λευκάδας.
Μια υπέροχη εμπειρία που ούτε και γω είχα ξανά νοιώσει. Όλα τα κότερα έκαναν στην μπάντα αφήνοντας τον χώρο για το αμφίπλωρο, στην 3η φωτο φαίνονται τα μηχανήματα που κάνουν την εκβάθυνση στη δίαυλο όπως μας είπε πριν ο φίλος meganisi.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-222-26-07-2016.jpg ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-224-26-07-2016.jpg ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-226-26-07-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το όμορφο Τελαμών όταν 27/07/2016 στις 08.00 π.μ πέρναγε μέσα από τον Ισθμό και ο φίλος μου Νότης μας αποθανάτισε.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-274-27-07-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο Τελαμών τώρα που έχει την ακινησία του άλλαξε τις ΜΑΝ μηχανές που είχε, με Doosan mod. V222TIH. Καλή συνέχεια στο αγαπημένο πλήρωμα.
Το τώρα ακόμα στο νάιλον και ....το πριν. 

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-293-08-10-2016.jpg ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-295-12-10-2016.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καλορίζικες και καλά ταξίδια να έχουν.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι ο λογος που βγαζουν τις ΜΑΝ για τις κορεατικες doosan?Ειναι πιο οικονομικες ή ειχαν θεματα οι προηγουμενες

----------


## pantelis2009

Είχαν αγοραστεί μεταχειρισμένες. Σήμερα το Τελαμών έπιασε δρομολόγια και όλα πάνε καλά. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.
Εδώ όταν η MAN είχαν φορτωθεί στο φορτηγό.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-307-31-10-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα βίντεο του Τελαμών από το πλοιοκτήτη του Σωτήρη Μαυράκη, όταν αντικαθιστούσε την γέφυρα Αγία Μαύρα στη Λευκάδα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Τελαμών από τις 06/11/2017 που τελείωσε τα δρομολόγια του έφυγε και πήγε στο λιμάνι του ¶γ. Νικολάου στην Κούλουρη (όπως είχα προαναφέρει στις 02/11 στο γενικό θέμα ΕΓ/ΟΓ Σαλαμίνας - Περάματος.)

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο Τελαμών φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Κούλουρη. Αν δεν φτιάξουν 5-6 θέσεις στο Καματερό, βλέπω το παράδειγμα του να το ακολουθούν και άλλα ferryboat. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι το πρώτο αμφίπλωρο που έδεσε εκεί.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-318-25-11-2017.jpg

----------


## leo85

Τα 3 Αμφίπλωρα τις "Κούλουρης" όπως πόζαραν στον φακό μου.....

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ-ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Τελαμών από χθες έχει πάει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του. Σήμερα το μεσημέρι που έπεσε το Θεομήτωρ, θα έβγαινε για τη συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Τελαμών έχει πλέον κάτσει στα βάζα του ναυπηγείου Παναγιωτάκη και έχει αρχίσει η ανέλκυση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-321-14-04-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και μιά ....εναέρια φωτο του Τελαμών τραβηγμένη την Κυριακή 15/04 την ώρα που κάθετε στα βάζα του ναυπηγείου Παναγιωτάκη.  Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι θα πέσει Σάββατο ή Δευτέρα και μετά θα πάει στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς για 45 μέρες ακινησία. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-322-15-04-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το _ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ_ και τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, και να παρατηρήσουμε την ιδιαιτερότητα του σε σχέση με τα άλλα αμφίπλωρα, την ύπαρξη δηλαδή δύο ελικοπηδαλίων αντί τεσσάρων.

IMG_0355.jpg__IMG_0309.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/04/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Τελαμών έκανε πριν λίγο μια κίνηση από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου για να φύγει ένα μικρό γκαζαδικάκι  και θα επιστρέψει στη θέση του. Από κει θα φύγει την Δευτέρα που τελειώνει η ακινησία του για Παλούκια και την Τρίτη πιάνει δουλειά. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-328-18-05-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για να θυμούνται οι παλαιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι καινούργιοι. Πως πέρασαν 2 χρόνια από τότε!!!!!!!!!!!
Το Τελαμών 2 χρόνια πριν, όταν είχε αντικαταστήσει την γέφυρα "Αγία Μαύρα"  που είχε έρθει στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα για την συντήρηση της.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-198-07-07-2016-ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Τελαμών μάλλον αύριο θα φύγει από την Κούλουρη που κάνει την ακινησία του και θα έρθει στα Παλούκια, γιατί την Παρασκευή το μεσημέρι ξεκινά τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή. Να δούμε ποιο θα πάρει την θέση του στην Κούλουρη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη είναι στα Περιστέρια και έρχεται για Παλούκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Τελαμών θα πάει και θα δέσει δίπλα στο Αγγελής Φ στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Τελαμών έφυγε εχθές από το ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή και πήγε στα Παλούκια. Στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή πήγε το Ωρίων ΙΙΙ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Τελαμών* έχει δέσει για την ακινησία του στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου, φαίνεται και η πλώρη από το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ και θα παραμείνει εκεί σχεδόν μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-329-04-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Τελαμών* τελείωσε με την ακινησία του στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου και πήγε στα Παλούκια. Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του. Την θέση του για ακινησία πήρε το Αιακός. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-331-18-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πως περνούν τα χρόνια σαν νεράκι. Πριν τρία χρόνια έφυγα από Σαλαμίνα με τον αδελφό μου και τον ανιψιό μου και πήγαμε Λευκάδα που βρισκόταν  εκεί το *όμορφο Τελαμών* με το υπέροχο πλήρωμα του, κάνοντας για 40 περίπου μέρες την ....γέφυρα. Η γέφυρα *"Αγία Μαύρα"* είχε έρθει για την συντήρηση της στο *ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα* στο Πέραμα. Στην πρώτη φωτο το Τελαμών κάνοντας την γέφυρα, στη δεύτερη περνώντας από Ποσειδωνία στον Ισθμό Κορίνθου και στην τρίτη η συντήρηση της γέφυρα στο Πέραμα. Υπέροχα ταξίδια που μένουν ανεξίτηλα στο νου, όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν. Να είναι καλά τα φιλαράκια μου.

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-196-07-07-2016-ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑ.jpg ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ-235-27-07-2016.jpg ΠΛΩΤΗ-ΓΕΦΥΡΑ-ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ-57-19-07-2016.jpg

----------

